

Learn How to Make Webpages with HTML and CSS on Khan Academy - pamelafox
http://cs-blog.khanacademy.org/2014/11/learn-how-to-make-webpages-with-html.html

======
pamelafox
This is Pamela, from the Khan Academy computing team, and creator of the
curriculum. It's loosely based on our CC-licensed materials from GirlDevelopIt
SF, which I started developing while I was at Google and that we've been
teaching for the last 4 years. Those materials are at: [http://www.teaching-
materials.org/htmlcss-1day/](http://www.teaching-materials.org/htmlcss-1day/)

If you have feedback on any of the challenges, please click Report-a-problem,
I'll be improving the automated graders tomorrow. If you have other feedback,
leave it here or email us at compsci-feedback@khanacademy.org

~~~
gault8121
Hi Pamela, I love the contextual interactive hints.

I'm getting stuck on the second step of how to write a poem, perhaps this hint
could be clarified?
[http://i.imgur.com/LEhLwUJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/LEhLwUJ.png)

~~~
pamelafox
Ah, the <_> is meant to imply that you have to figure out the tag name to put
in there, the _ is a placeholder. What would make that more clear? (We do
colored boxes in our JS hints, but I was going to avoid that complexity until
necessary in HTML. It's possible it's already necessary).

~~~
gault8121
I skipped to this activity and didn't read the instructions, so I didn't see
the part about line breaks. It seems to me that a good solution would to be
have the green guy mention the line break, or some other reinforcement of the
fact that the goal is a line break.

